# How to get started in Backpacking...



## Lawrence N (Jun 3, 2003)

My wife and I enjoy going on day Hikes around the NYC area. We've mostly been going to places in New Jersey and Pennsylvania. How do we make the transition to multiple day backpacking? Just buy a book? What do you guys recommend for this? Should we NOT try it alone the first time? Any insight and guidance would be much appreciated...

Lawrence


----------



## Mohamed Ellozy (Jun 3, 2003)

Lawrence,

Welcome to the AlpineZone forumsQ!

> How do we make the transition to multiple day backpacking?

I believe that the natural transition is from dayhikes to overnight trips ( _one_ night out) and only later to multi-night trips.  There is a huge difference between an overnight and a multi-night trip.  Get the basics under control with a few (or even several) overnights first.

I learned about backpacking on group trips, it seems to me to be easier than buying a book and going out alone.  Very much a personal decision which you prefer.


----------



## MtnMagic (Jun 4, 2003)

Greetings Lawrence!

As Mohamed said, the best way is to build up to multi-day backpacking.
Reading can give you insight, though there is nothing like experience to teach you the way. Just go out and learn, slowly. You'll then know what gear you'll need, e.g. temp rating of your sleeping bags, tent, portable stove, water filter, and the amount of foods you'll need like cous cous, freeze dried foods, meals ready to eat, etc, after burning 350 calories per hour hiking. It all happens over time. 
--------------------------
confidence + experience = adventures!


----------



## twigeater (Jun 5, 2003)

I'm a "learn by doing" person, so when I decided to backpack, I bought the two things I thought were most important - a backpack and a sleeping bag that compressed to the size of a loaf of bread.  Everything else was stuff I already had for ice fishing and camping - not the best for lugging on my back, but I was low budget and it sure was fun figuring out what worked and what didn't!  Food was from the grocery store and I still stick with that (although a little different stuff, lol).  I've tried alot of the pre packaged backpacking foods, and while they've gotten better over the years, they're still pricey.

First trip was two nights, dragged my family along, and had a great time.  I've added/changed gear over the years, but you don't really need a lot of high tech stuff to begin with. 

PS - At the time I didn't know there were books you get about backpacking. I've never read one.


----------



## Mike P. (Jun 6, 2003)

Going with people who already backpack works well too.  I know EMS used to do some overnight trips from some of their stores and AMC chapters usually offer plenty of trips also.  

If none of those look good to you, start with a little car camping first & then do a backpack trip where you may be only an hour or two from the car.


----------

